# Windows 8: Resume from Hibernation? Und Windows Online Verbindung unterbinden...



## narcotik90 (6. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Zwei Kleinigkeiten zu Windows 8:

1.) Warum erscheint vor dem booten, also direkt nach dem Einschalten, dauernd "Resume from Hibernation"? Ist Hibernation nicht der Energiesparmodus oder so? Ich fahre das System ganz normal herunter, also rechts "Ein/Ausschalten" und herunterfahren. Ich finds geil dass er so schnell bootet, um die 20 sekunden, aber wenn er tatsächlich bloß in nem Standby ist? Wie kann ich dieses "Resume from Hibernation" entfernen?

2.) Windows 8 zieht recht viele Daten aus dem Internet ohne dass ich irgendwas explizit dahingehend mache. Das liegt mit Sicherheit mit diesen ganzen "Apps" im Start-Menü zusammen. An sich nicht schlimm, da ich aber zur Zeit in einem Studentenwohnheim wohne, in dem mein Internet auf 20gb im Monat begrenzt ist, wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiß wie man den Datentransfer bei den Apps steuern kann oder komplett ausschaltet?

Freundliche Grüße und vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2012)

1. naja, nimm den PC mal ganz vom Strom - kommt der Hinweis immer noch? Wenn ja, dann ist der Hinweis nur ein Fehler. 


2.  Also, die Apps ziehen ganz sicher keine großen Datenmengen - das sind ja nur Sachen wie Wetterdaten oder News - das sind nur wenige Kilobyte, nicht mal Megabyte. Oder hast Du Apps, die direkt hochauflösende Bilder usw. runterladen? An sich sollten aber nur die Apps was verbrauchen, die Du auch beim Start schon aktiv hast - bist Du sicher, dass es Apps sind und nicht was anderes? Vlt auch nur ein Update oder so? Hast du mal gemessen, wieviel Traffic es ist?


----------



## narcotik90 (7. November 2012)

Hab den Rechner mal komplett vom strom getrennt und danach wieder angemacht, Resume from Hibernation stand immernoch da. Außerdem wird das Bild beim Booten gar nicht angezeigt, also da wo man auch ins BIOS gelangt. Hatte ich zuvor vergessen zu erwähnen. "Resume from Hibernation" (dazu auch noch eklig verpixelt) und dann direkt der Windows-Boot Bildschirm mit der eigenartigen blauen Flagge.

Ich finde Windows 8 ist ja tatsächlich sehr schnell, aber es ist mir doch sehr suspekt...


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2012)

Was hast Du denn für einen PC? Ich hab von Notebooks gehört, bei denen ab Win8 eine ARt Schnellstart aktiv wird, über den man dann nicht mal mehr den BIOS-Schirm sieht - das kann also duchaus plausibel sein.


----------



## lolxd999 (9. November 2012)

Hm... bei mir macht er das nicht (W8 Pro 64-bit). Wenn ich über das die Eintstellungen (das Zahnradsymbol linke untere Ecke) Ein/Aus wählte , zeigt er beim nächsten Start nach dem Herstellerscreen das blaue Logo und dann den Anmeldeschirm ...geht auch bei mir sehr fix.... 

Wenn ich mein PC in den Ruhezustand versetz ist die Power-LED grün statt blau , wenn ich normal herunterfahre ist sie ganz aus.... ich geh mal davon aus das Herunterfahren auch wirklich herunterfahren meint


----------

